# Formulas in excel help



## litrelord (Oct 13, 2004)

I was just using excel’s help and came across this part which tells you how to create a running balance.  The first calculation is “=SUM(A2,-B2)”.

Now is it just me or is that making things overly complicated.  The next formula which goes underneath this and you need to copy down is =SUM(C2,A3,-B3).  Once again, why not just use =C2+A3-B3 or something similar.  I find this really bizarre as I’m always telling people only to use SUM when necessary (not that I’m anal about it or anything just that seeing =SUM(a1) makes me wonder whether someone fully grasped the concept of formulas).

So is it just me being lame or does this seem long-winded to anyone else.  And are there any absurd bits of Excel ‘help’ that you’ve seen.

Oh, and BTW, I’m not trying to knock Microsoft or their help files in general as they’re quite often very useful. Just thought I’d share my new found useless information with the world.

Regards

Nick


----------



## RalphA (Oct 13, 2004)

Litrelord, you are not alone in the world with your observation!  I have learned to accept that we two are just too smart for the rest of them.  Yes, =SUM(A1,A2) is actually used by some folks!  I believe that it's a matter of consistency in use, a sort of habit that many people cultivate by reason of being bullied into "good code".  I, for one, believe in coding as simply as possible, even though I might use a lot of comments to explain what I am doing.

So, just don't worrry about it, remember that different people do things in different ways, and, always, "If it isn't wrong, then it's right". and just let go!  Live and let live.  Don't fret any more about these "little" things, and use that time in looking at the "big" things.

Having said the above, just do as I say, and, not as I do, ha, ha.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Oct 13, 2004)

Either way is fine.  Using the SUM function seems to be the general idiom and with consistency comes ease of understandabilty.  Therefore, I use SUM so that others viewing my work can ease through it without having to stop and think.


----------

